# Preisliste für Intouch



## conceptz (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir mal einer die aktuelle Preisliste für Wonderware Produkte zusenden? Oder kann mir einer sagen, was die Version mit "unbegrenzten" Tags kostet?

Danke.


----------



## BPlagens (26 Januar 2010)

Ich nehme an du sprichts von der Runtime oder?


  Tags Listenpreis

  500 2.085,00 €
 1000 2.675,00 €
 3000 4.630,00 €
60000 6.150,00 €


Mit I/O Server kommen ca. 750,-€ dazu!


----------



## conceptz (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke.

Die Entwicklung würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich hatte mal 2002 so eine pdf-Datei mit allen Preisen. Gibt es sowas noch aktuell? Ich habe keine Lust auf diese Vertriebs Heinis von Wonderware.


----------



## BPlagens (27 Januar 2010)

Habe dir mal meine neuste Preisliste erstellt.

Lt. meinem Händler sind das die aktuellen Preise.


----------



## alem78 (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte hierzu auch eine Frage. Kann mir einer erläutern wonach sich bei Wonderware die generelle Rabattierung auf die Listenpreise richtet (Jahresumsatz, Höhe Einzelauftrag, Anzahl Lizenzen, etc. ??) und falls bekannt wie die Staffelung aussieht?

Die in den ersten Seiten der angehängten Preisliste aufgeführte Rabattierung gilt nur für Teilnehmer am Wonderware Customer First Program (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## BPlagens (28 Januar 2010)

Rabatt ist glaube ich eins der Wörter das Wonderware nicht kennt! 

Also mal Spaß bei Seite, soweit ich weiß hängt es wirklich nur davon ab wie viel Umsatz du bei denen machst. Wegen 1-2 Versionen wird da nix gehen! Aber frage doch mal deren Verkauf!

Ich habe einen Zwischenhändler der mich mit Lizenzen versorgt. Da bekomme ich im Gegensatz zu Wonderware direkt wenigsten einen kleinen Rabatt (nicht fragen wie viel - sage ich nicht!).


----------

